# Tales of Vesperia PS3 English Patch released



## WiiUBricker (Mar 14, 2015)

After roughly 4 years the team behind the Tales of Vesperia PS3 project today released its first english patch. It comes in two flavours:

1) ISO patch: Users who are capable of running homebrew can use a patch tool that patches the required files from a Vesperia ISO

2) For users who can't run homebrew on their PS3 systems the team has prepared an online translation to follow while playing Vesperia in japanese

The game has been fully translated except skits and costumes from DLC. More information and instructions can be found at the homepage of the project below.



*Source*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 14, 2015)

A shame they haven't gotten to skits. Skits are a pretty fun part of the experience of Tales games. It's still nice to see people have the option for the PS3 version available to them. Personally, I bought the game for my 360 awhile back and can't find enough reason with the additional content to try the PS3 version.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 14, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> A shame they haven't gotten to skits. Skits are a pretty fun part of the experience of Tales games. It's still nice to see people have the option for the PS3 version available to them. Personally, I bought the game for my 360 awhile back and can't find enough reason with the additional content to try the PS3 version.


But skits are translated. Only those from DLC are not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 14, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> But skits are translated. Only those from DLC are not.


Ah, I just read your post wrong. My bad.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2015)

lol what a waste of time and resources, holy. For the minimal content the PS3 version added, it's hilarious they wasted so much time translating it. Patty was pretty bad, and flynn is cool but not worth the effort to translate just to play. Had my fill on the jap version, was enough for me and that's saying a lot given ToV is probably my favorite Tales game.


----------



## Adeka (Mar 15, 2015)

I suck so badly at Tales games but at the same I love them so much


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for your time and dedication to all Tales translations project.


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 15, 2015)

Great!!
Thanky you for your time to make this.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Now I have a solid reason to try and fix a fat ylod'd PS3 a friend has for doorstop.
Patty is reason enough to play this again, even though I recently finished it(a month ago).
for the ones wondering about the extra content:


> One extra character: Patty Fleur.
> Flynn joins your party at different moments in the history and becomes a permanent party member after Aurnion.
> Extended battle system: up to 8 Overlimit levels, inclusion of the "Artes Ball" to equip up to 16 artes, new weapons, skills and artes for all the characters and a dual mystic arte with Yuri and Flynn.
> New Quests, sub-quests and bosses(including Sword Dancer, Don Whitehouse and Clint from the Hunting Blades).
> ...


I think that's enough reason for another play.


----------



## Steena (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you for reporting this news WiiUBricker (been following this project for years and then I forgot about it)
Thanks to the translators as well, you are doing god's work


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you! Really! Great work for sure!

I already patched everything - worked like a charm!


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 16, 2015)

Alway love to see another eng patch or undub patch


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 18, 2015)

Amazing.. definitely worth the wait, deepest thanks to all the ones that worked and encouraged the work to be done thanks again and again.


----------



## Nemix77 (Mar 18, 2015)

Took too long, most of the translation could have been brought over from the 360 version.

The project should have taken 2 -3 years tops, I don't think people care anymore except the most hardcore of JRPG enthusiasts.


----------



## Ashtonx (Mar 19, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> Took too long, most of the translation could have been brought over from the 360 version.
> 
> The project should have taken 2 -3 years tops, I don't think people care anymore except the most hardcore of JRPG enthusiasts.


 


Dude i'm still waiting for ace combat 3 translation patch to get done, that and couple other old games.. hell in some cases i might end up learning language before they're done, doesn't change the fact i always love to see more of that


----------



## Home_Rowed (Mar 19, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> Took too long, most of the translation could have been brought over from the 360 version.
> 
> The project should have taken 2 -3 years tops, I don't think people care anymore except the most hardcore of JRPG enthusiasts.


 

I definitely care, but yeah I am "the most hardcore of JRPG enthusiasts." LOL

PSO2 anyone?


----------



## sj33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> lol what a waste of time and resources, holy. For the minimal content the PS3 version added, it's hilarious they wasted so much time translating it. Patty was pretty bad, and flynn is cool but not worth the effort to translate just to play. Had my fill on the jap version, was enough for me and that's saying a lot given ToV is probably my favorite Tales game.


Thank you for your valuable contribution to the discussion. Was it really worth 10 seconds of your life to rip into somebody's hobby project for no reason?


----------



## cloudfe (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so going to donate to these guys 
I used to check their website every 3-4 months to follow their progresses, it's so great they made it!


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 20, 2015)

sj33 said:


> Thank you for your valuable contribution to the discussion. Was it really worth 10 seconds of your life to rip into somebody's hobby project for no reason?


 
Was it worth yours to reply to me?

Hint: The answer isn't yes.


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 21, 2015)

this is awesome news
now all i have to do is hack my ps3


----------



## cloudfe (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there any chance they'll finish translating the DLC skits?


----------

